# Glue traps for SHB control



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Has anyone tried glue traps for SHB control? I think if you could find the right size trap, it COULD possibly work. Any thoughts? Recommendations? 
I'm going to look around....


----------



## Huntertn (May 3, 2012)

You could probably do a glue trap based on the cd case SHB trap that uses boric acid and some type of bait. The cd case would keep the bees from getting into it. The only real downside to a glue trap is removing what ever you catch.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I don’t know if you need a lure. SHB like (and are chased into) small nooks and crannies by the bees. I don’t care about removing the trap, I could figure something out like attaching it to a wire or ? I’m looking at different glue traps.


----------



## BillPizzaiolo (Mar 10, 2012)

I have read where part of a cardboard box with the little holes in the loops are very enticing to the SHB. I am going to try it this year because last year they made a mess in my hives. It is mentioned in this article: http://articles.extension.org/pages/60425/managing-small-hive-beetles

Bill


----------



## Foxfire7893 (Apr 15, 2018)

Sounds like a good experiment. I have a friend do something similar with a CD case. He cit some notches in the sides and put the bait in the center. Might work for your situation.
I always like to try new things like this. It sometimes leads to a bigger discovery.


----------



## Tfolger (May 12, 2017)

I bought a small container of non toxic glue trap glue. Im going to paint some inside the cd case to see if it will catch some. I lost a few weak splits to SHB last summer.


----------



## WTS (Feb 2, 2018)

You might want to try Swiffer Dry Sheets.
Reports are good on them.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?311224-SHB-Caught-on-Swiffer-Pads-(Works-Great)


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

OK, here's what I did. I purchased Catchmaster Glue Traps. The come 4 to a box. I took number 8 hardware cloth and hot glued it to each tray to completely cover the glue. So now there are openings in the trap itself (not that a bee could get into) AND the hardware cloth on top. 
I just placed today....... I'll let you know.
I'm purchasing some #7 HW cloth to cover the traps as I think the larger opening will allow more beetles to enter........


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Larry: Can you post a picture of the glue trap with the screen in place?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

psm1212 said:


> Larry: Can you post a picture of the glue trap with the screen in place?


I would but I put them all in the hive. It's just a maybe 3"x4" HW screen hot glued to the trap. I'll get some more and post. I'm waiting for the #7 HC before I make more.


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

I tried it last year and never caught one SHB. I saw one run up to it, touch the glue and turn around go the other way. I think they're small enough that they don't get stuck. If you made something where they'd fall onto it, i bet that would work.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

R_V said:


> I tried it last year and never caught one SHB. I saw one run up to it, touch the glue and turn around go the other way. I think they're small enough that they don't get stuck. If you made something where they'd fall onto it, i bet that would work.


Well, the entire top is screen so we'll see. I really want to try it with #7 hardware cloth....


----------



## ffrtsaxk (Jul 17, 2017)

From what I've read from others who have tried it, the beetles are able to get out of the glue. But, if you can get it to work, it would be great. So, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Haveuseen1? (Jun 21, 2017)

I was thinking the other day about putting swiffer sheets inside of a CD case. I used the swiffer sheets last year and they worked pretty well. They did catch a few bees though.


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

there's a video by WallBeeMan on the utube where he's taping the swiffer sheets under a piece of political sign, attached to a coat hanger so he can slide in and out of the bottom of the hive. the swiffer pad in under the board so the bees don't get caught in it..
about 2 minutes in for the swiffer part
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EMgmAhcGIo

after watching it, I guess the coat hanger was my plan, and not in his video.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

ffrtsaxk said:


> From what I've read from others who have tried it, the beetles are able to get out of the glue. But, if you can get it to work, it would be great. So, let us know how it turns out.


They work. I used the Tomcat brand mouse size traps (4 to a box). I wasn't sure they worked at first because I didn't see any in it. So I took the screen off and "dumped" some in. They trudged around a bit trying to get unstuck and out. Then they just sorta disappeared. Then I looked more closely and they had just molded in with the sticky glue. It was weird. I'm going to try next using#7 (vs 8) mesh to cover the trap. I think because of the larger screen openings, I'll capture many more. 
Hopefully, they're now my new choice of weapon .........


----------



## ffrtsaxk (Jul 17, 2017)

Good to hear. Where are you placing them in the hive? Oh, and be careful that the traps are positioned so the glue doesn't run out of the trap. I had some sitting in my garage and the got tipped sideways. When it got real hot, the glue ran out and all over everything. It is almost impossible to clean that stuff up.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

ffrtsaxk said:


> Good to hear. Where are you placing them in the hive?


I have a migratory kinda top that has a rim that allows me to place a patty. So i placed in there, right on the top bars. I’m guessing you could place them on the BB as well. Perhaps with a wire that would allow you to easily remove to inspect.


----------



## Foxfire7893 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hopefully said:


> Have you considered a Beetle Banisher? They are very effective and maintenance free.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

On the BeetleBanisher, how about telling us how it works........


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Just some pics....... it works and is cheap. No chemicals......
















Just hot glue the screen to the glue trap and you're done. I place mine on the tap frames under the inner cover hole in the center of the hive.


----------



## edzkoda (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks Larry, looks like it's well worth a try


----------



## HiveBeetle (Mar 26, 2017)

I wonder if you can buy the glue in bulk? I’m thinking you could put the glue in a tray underneath a screened bottom board and trap everything that falls through. It’d sure beat oil or lime.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Bought some new traps. The new ones are white with a palegreen sticky substance so you can actually see what’s what. 
The SHB can very slowly walk/trudge on that stuff! Spiders, flies, bees, mice... can't but SHB can! However, itappears they tire very easily?? and die. Or if they flip over on their back, their hard shell back sticks and that’s it. They wiggle their legs till they die. One actually crawled out. 


Really neat to watch! 

No, this is not the beginning of me being a serialkiller!  

Not sure how effective they’ll be, but another tool?


----------



## Tim B (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm thinking that one of you engineering minds needs to make a zapper after the model of the battery powered mosquito zappers. The key would be battery life if kept on the "on" mode. The other key would be the smoke that would ensue if the beetle doesn't fall out of the grid upon being zapped. Maybe build it as an insert that replaces a frame.


----------



## drm1963 (May 30, 2016)

We have been using this in 2018 and are going to move on to adding up to 7 tubes. This is very easy to make yourself and you add as many tubes as you want. It is 2" long 1/2" ID Pex and very easy for 3 to 4 bees to protect each tube and we saw ZERO successful robbing attempts and the SHB load was way down in the boxes we had this on. 

Cut a 14 3/4" long by 3/4" square entrance reducer (_adjust for your actual size needed_), drill 5/8" hole into a 3/4" solid entrance reducer and a little wood glue to hold them in. We have found 2" length works best for us.

We are even looking at making a 3/4" shim to install between and /or above brood boxes for ventilation and access for the girls that we are going to begin testing in 2019

What you have to remember is SHB find many ways inside the hive and can pass thru the #8 hardware cloth we all use for screened bottoms and ventilated tops so there may be more work that needs to be done to completely keep SHB from inside the hives.

One thing to consider if identifying a way to mask the hives scent so as not to attract SHB.


----------



## honeymoney (Jan 12, 2010)

You may want to take a look at the Beetle Blocker. It stops the beetles from getting into the hive, instead of trying to get them out of the hive. I am sure having traps in the hive would still be a good idea though.

https://www.facebook.com/beetleblocker


----------



## honeymoney (Jan 12, 2010)

You may want to take a look at the Beetle Blocker. It stops the beetles from getting into the hive, instead of trying to get them out of the hive. I am sure having traps in the hive would still be a good idea though.

https://www.facebook.com/beetleblocker


----------



## BeeDuto (Apr 19, 2018)

Anyone know if the Guardian works? https://guardianbhe.com/


----------

